# Success!!!



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

After months of failure and deaths, I'm so excited to say that I've finally had something good happen.. I had two berried Yellow shrimp a couple weeks ago, then found one dead a few days ago, and hadn't seen the other in a while. I was resigned to giving up and selling off the rest of my colony. This morning after feeding, I spent a few minutes watching the shrimp dart around the tank when something caught my eye on the quadrifolia in the foreground.. a nearly microscopic shrimplet!! Sure enough, I found five tiny shrimplets on my plants, I can hardly believe it!! Do I need to provide them with any special food? It's a moderately-heavily planted tank, species specific, and the filter intake is covered with sponge so... hopefully the little guys will thrive!

Sorry the pics aren't great, my camera has a hard time focussing on something so tiny inside the tank..


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats! They're beautiful.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats awesome! congrats!!!


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Congratulations! 
I remember how exciting it was when my first berried female gave birth and I had little shrimplets everywhere.
As long as the adults are getting food, the fry will be too. They seem to have an easier time picking food off surfaces than the adults do.
Soon you'll know why the term "colony" is used 
Nice pictures btw.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey covertune, any chance you know what all of your water parameters are?


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate are all 0
Temp is between 71.5-72.5F

I'll check my GH and KH tomorrow for you.


----------

